# Shiners



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Is there a bait store anywhere here in Pensacola that sells shiners????? Like to feed them to my pet Large mouth bass.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Jims in Pace


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

FLSalomon said:


> Jims in Pace


thanks


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

The little place on 10 mile rd does, Don't remember what their called but if your headded north on 29 take a left on 10 mile by apex auto it'll be about 200 yards on your left


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Hopin4aboat said:


> The little place on 10 mile rd does, Don't remember what their called but if your headded north on 29 take a left on 10 mile by apex auto it'll be about 200 yards on your left


cool thanks man!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

"Gone Fishing" at Lillian/Dog Track usually has them as well


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> "Gone Fishing" at Lillian/Dog Track usually has them as well


cool, thanks!


----------

